# Can I make LAUNCH MODE available without heating battery - Also Display actual power output without Ludicrous+ enabled?



## LordX (Nov 11, 2020)

Two thoughts/wishes:

Enable Launch Mode without having to heat the battery all the way to 50 degrees. Launch Mode should be available any time the car is in regular Ludicrous mode (given the battery is not frozen).

Also, I like the detailed power display showing the max power for the two different motors once Ludicrous+ warms up - is there a way to show this WITHOUT going into Ludicrous+ mode?


----------

